# Starting Clomid tomorrow!!!!



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Just wanted to pop in and say hello. I am due to start taking 2 x 50mg of Clomid a day for the next 5 days starting tomorrow. I have done 4 unassisted IUI's and this cycle is going to be medicated with Clomid and Menopure and Pregnyl. So, a little nervous about putting all of that into my body at once! And have heard lots of stories about Clomid, so any advice gratefully recieved!

And...can you drink on Clomid at all, (I mean in moderation of course!!! )

Many thanks,

xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Bodia,

Welcome to Clomid there is a post from Minxy which gives all the side effects.

I have has one or two   when taking clomid and felt ok but it can affect people differently.

Good luck hope you get you BFP soon.

Binty


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Well I have drunk n clomid, didn't notice anything different.  It was my birthday and I had far too much.  My 50mg did not work this month and wondering if the alcohol had anything to do with it now! oops 
Good luck
strawbs xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Bodia and  for the clomid!

you can drink on them, alcohol didnt effect me on them at all, only when I added in Metformin.  Best advice I could give is to take them just before bed, sleeping through the worst of the side effects.  come and have a chat on the clomid girls, its pinned at the top of this page, if you need us to help you along. xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Good luck! 

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Bodia, not seen you for ages - talked in the stop smoking section ages ago - how you doing hunnie  still not smoking and still running?


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Many thanks for the advice. I will try taking them in the evening...I took my first two this morning before I read this post!  

I am assuming that taking them in the evening will not affect sleep?

Hi Nikki, good to hear from you. How's it all going? Hope you remain off the evil weed! I have done 8 months now. Yes, still running and loving it. Did two 10km's last year, and am doing Race for Life again in July. Have had to cut right back on the intensity of exercise that I am doing, but I still try to do something most days. Doing a lot more swimming and yoga these days, and running about twice a week.

Will let you all know how I get on!...

Take care,
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

see how you go Bodia, I find I can't sleep anyway on them no matter when I take them, but I feel less pent up in the day when I take them at night   xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Bodia yep I am over a year now off cigs and would never go back now, DH isn't doing too well still though!


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Good Luck this cycle Nikki. Glad to hear you have done a year...well done you!!!


Take care all,
xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey Bodia

Welcome to the Clomid board.....Good luck on clomid  

Karenx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks for all the welcomes girls,

Well...I survived my first day on Clomid and even managed a couple of glasses of wine last night with a mate!!  However, DH has to start jabbing me with menopure every other day now, so I think that's the end of the   for a while!!!...

Have a good weekend all,

xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Bodia,

Good luck for this month. I am on my 2nd cycle of Clomid 50mg. I have to admit i drink quite a bit (socialise alot) even tho trying to cut back and i have found i get a bit merrier than usual since drinking with Clomid - cheap date  

Hope you dont get too many s/e keep us posted on how your doing. Jo x


----------

